# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Conversation On Phone Between A Boy And Girl Who Have Been Together For 5 Months:

## Bluehacks

*CONVERSATION ON PHONE BETWEEN A BOY AND GIRL WHO HAVE BEEN TOGETHER FOR 5 MONTHS:* 

Boy: Hey, hun! 

Girl: Hey. 

Boy: I missed you at school today. Why weren't you there? 

Girl: Yeah, I had to go to the doctor. 

Boy: Oh really? Why? 

Girl: Oh, nothing. Just some annual shots, that's all. 

Boy: Oh. 

Girl: So what did we do in math today? 

Boy: You didn't miss anything that great, just a lot of notes. 

Girl: Ok, good. 

Boy: Yeah. 

Girl: Hey, I have a question... 

Boy: Ok, ask away. 

Girl: ....how much do you love me? 

Boy: You know I love you more than anything in this world. 

Girl: Yeah... 

Boy: Why did you ask? 

Girl: ...>silence<... 

Boy: Is something wrong? 

Girl: No. Nothing at all. 

Girl: ...how much do you care about me? 

Boy: I would give you the world in a heartbeat if I could. 

Girl: You would? 

Boy: Yeah of course I would. >sounding worried< Is there something wrong? 

Girl: No, everything's fine... 

Boy: Are you sure? 

Girl: Yeah. 

Boy: Okay...I hope so. 

Girl: ..........would you die for me? 

Boy: I would take a bullet for you anyday, hun. 

Girl: Really? 

Boy: Anyday. Now, seriously, is there something wrong? 

Girl: No, I'm fine. You're fine. We're fine. Everyone and everything is fine. 

Boy: ......okay. 

Girl: ....well, I have to go. I'll see you tomorrow at school. 

Boy: Alright, bye. I LOVE YOU! 

Girl: Yeah...I love you, too. Bye. 

*
THE NEXT DAY AT SCHOOL:* 

Boy: Hey, have you seen my girlfriend today? 

Friend: No. 

Boy: Oh. 

Friend: She wasn't here yesterday, either. 

Boy: I know. She was acting all weird on the phone last night. 

Friend: Well, dude, you know how girls are sometimes. 

Boy: Yeah, but not her. 

Friend: I don't know what else to say, man. 

Boy: Okay, well I gotta get to english. I'll see ya after school. 

Friend: Yeah I gotta get to science. Later. 

*THAT NIGHT:* 

-ring- 

-ring- 

-ring- 


Girl: Hello? 

Boy: Hey. 

Girl: Oh, hi. 

Boy: Why weren't you at school today? 

Girl: Uh, I had another appointment with the doctor. 

Boy: Are you sick? 

Girl: ..um, I have to go. My moms calling on the other line. 


Boy: Ill wait. 

Girl: It may take a while. Ill call you later. 

Boy: AlrightI love you. 

*>very long pause<* 

Girl: (with a tear in her eye) Look, I think we should break up. 


Boy: What!? 

Girl: Its the best thing for us right now. 

Boy: Why?? 

Girl: I love you. 


-click- 

*THE GIRL DOESNT COME TO SCHOOL FOR 3 MORE WEEKS AND DOESNT ANSWER HER PHONE.* 

Boy: Hey dude. 

Friend: Hey. 

Boy: Whats up? 

Friend: Nothing. Heyhave you talked to your ex lately? 

Boy: No. 

Friend: So you didnt hear? 

Boy: Hear what? 

Friend: Um, I dont know if I should be the one to tell you 

Boy: dude, what the hell just tell me! 

Friend: Uh.call this number433-555-3468 

Boy: Ok 

*BOY CALLS NUMBER AFTER SCHOOL* 

-ring- 

-ring- 

-ring- 

Voice: Hello, Suppam County Hospital. This is Nurse Beckham. 
Boy: Uh, I must have the wrong number. Im looking for my friend. 
Voice: What is their name, sir? 
(boy gives info) 
Voice: Yes, this is the right number. Shes one of our patients here. 
Boy: Really? Why? What happened??? How is she??? 
Voice: Her room number is 646 in building A, suite 3. 
Boy: WHAT HAPPENED!?!? 
Voice: Please come by, sir, and you can see her. Goodbye. 
Boy: WAIT! NO! 

-dial tone- 

*BOY GOES TO HOSPITAL, AND TO ROOM ..646, BUILDING A, SUITE 3. GIRL IS LYING IN THE HOSPITAL BED.* 

Boy: Oh my God, are u okay?? 
Girl: .................. 
Boy: Sweetie!! Talk to me!! 
Girl: I.......... 
Boy: You what?? YOU WHAT??? 
Girl: I have cancer and Im on life support. 
Boy: .....................>breaks into tears<...................... 
Girl: They're taking me off tonight. 
Boy: Why?? 
Girl: I wanted to tell you, but I couldnt . 
Boy: Why didnt you tell me???? 
Girl: I didnt want to hurt you. 
Boy: You could never hurt me. 
Girl: I just wanted to see if you felt about me the same as I felt about you. 
Boy: ? 
Girl: I love you more than anything. I would give you the world in a heartbeat. I would die for you and take a bullet for you. 
Boy: (crying) 
Girl: Dont be sad. I love you and Ill always be here with you 
Boy: Then why did you break up with me? 
Nurse: Young man, visiting hours are over. 


*The boy leaves and later that night the girl is taken off of life support and dies, but what the boy didnt know is that the girl only asked him those questions so she could hear him say it one last time. She only broke up with him because she knew she only had 3 more weeks left to live and thought that it would cause him less pain and give him time to get over her before she died. 

NEXT DAY 

The boy is found dead with a gun in one hand and a note in the other. 

THE NOTE SAID: 

I told her that I would take a bullet for her, just like she said she would die for me.*
:chillax;

----------


## LuiTsean

*....*

damn it.....its toooo sad......u know whot Bluehacks u made me cry.....so 4 beautiful green reps on the honour of their soul......

----------


## sophia_0786

oh my life!  :Frown:

----------


## BrEdRiN

Awwwww...sad but sweet at the same time

----------


## Bluehacks

*Adds reps if like it!

thanks for replying*

----------


## glimmering_candle

wooooooooowwwwwwwwwww
its nice man very nice 


keep it up 






















n keep postin'

----------


## paki_gurl

soooo sad ...

----------


## Omar

OMG So Sad

But thats Wrong to kill ur self :s

----------


## ryma

very nice story bluehacks :Smile:  the girl really loved him so much..

thanx 4 sharing...

----------


## friendlygal786

wow, that was vry sad...thanx 4 sharing

----------


## rishyjan

so touchy story 
it was so nice 
thanks for sharing

----------


## Muzi

2 b honest tht is actually a rely stupid ting to do frm da boi...i mean hell yea it hurts but u gotta deal wid it....cuz sucide brings nothin but sadness to ur loved ones..i mean lik if u kno ur gna die somtyms u cn deal wid afta a while but lik sucide....lik if ne of ma frnds did sucide i wldnt call him/her frnd cuz lik dis is a test frm GOD towards us....how much pain cn we take until it cn break us down?
the answer shd b infinite
ps: gd stroy t4s

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Sad story.

And I agree with Omer n Muzi. Humein zindagi isliye nahin milli k itni asaani se ganwa dein...Ooper hisaab bhi deinna hai iska  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

yes u are rite fairy, muzi. I didnt think of that...that was like a test for the boy

----------


## bleh

wow that's such sad..that true love!

----------


## jago

it's sad but also very stupid, why would you want to give your life for someone who's already dead??

----------


## jago

sad story I guess he loved her alot

----------

